# New Epson Tablod models released 4 color



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Epson has released 3 new Tabloid/Super B 4 color models.

WF7110, WF7610, WF7620

WorkForce Series Business Printers Powered by PrecisionCore - Epson America, Inc.

These are the replacements for 

WF7010 (out of production) and WF7510 (currently in production) and WF7520 (currently in production)

Looking at the new 7610 and old 7510 side by side for resolution, cart ink capacity, speed ... the new generation has improved specifications.

There is also a new print head technology "PrecisionCore". I haven't fully digested all the details on that but is described here ..

Epson’s New PrecisionCore: Bringing Industrial-Grade Printing to a New Line of Business-Inkjets and More | Wirth Consulting


*7610*
Printing Technology: PrecisionCore 2S print head 4-color inkjet 
Minimum Ink Droplet Size: 3 droplet sizes, as small as 2.8 picoliters 
Maximum Print Resolution: 4800 x 2400 optimized dpi 
ISO Print Speed: 
•Black: 18 ISO ppm†
•Color: 10 ISO ppm†

Ink Yield Information: Epson provides ink cartridge yields based on the ISO / IEC 24711 and 24712 standard for inkjet products, which excludes the first installed cartridges.
Standard-capacity Black (T252120): About 350 pages
Standard-capacity Cyan, Magenta, and Yellow (T252220, T252320, T252420): About 300 pages per color
High-capacity Black (T252XL120): About 1100 pages
High-capacity Cyan, Magenta, and Yellow (T252XL220, T252XL320, T252XL420): About 1100 pages per color
Extra High-capacity Black (T254XL120): About 2200 pages


*7510*

Printing Technology: 4-color (CMYK) drop-on-demand MicroPiezo® inkjet technology 
Minimum Ink Droplet Size: 2 droplet sizes, as small as 2 picoliters 
Maximum Print Resolution: 5760 x 1440 optimized dpi 
ISO Print Speed: 
•Black: 15 ISO ppm1
•Color 8.0 ISO ppm1

Ink Yield Information: 
Epson provides ink cartridge yields based on the ISO / IEC 24711 and 24712 standard for inkjet products, which excludes the first installed cartridges.
•High-capacity Black (T126120): About 385 pages
•High-capacity Cyan, Magenta and Yellow (T126220, T126320, T126420): About 470 pages per color
•Extra High-capacity Black (T127120): About 945 pages
•Extra High-capacity Cyan, Magenta and Yellow (T127220, T127320, T127420): About 755 pages


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a 7610 on the way, I'll update after I test it.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Please let us know! I'm in the market for a new printer and they're currently on sale!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

please let us know, still have a few epson 1100 sitting in the back room, the best for sub I ever had. thanks uncletee.


----------



## hinesja (Jun 23, 2008)

sandbar said:


> I have a 7610 on the way, I'll update after I test it.


I'm in the market as well and trying to decide. How did the 7610 work out?


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Uncletee, are you willing to sell one of the 1100's?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Just a note to everyone, to use this for sublimation you need aftermarket carts and an ICC, being the printer is new it will take some time before the aftermarket has refillable carts and CIS for this model.

I bought the WF7110 but haven't setup yet.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I just picked up a 7610 today at Office Max, they're $100 off!

Cobra Inks is about to release their 252 refillable cartridges which are used in the 7610.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

$99 at Staples. I snagged one. Would love to see those 252 carts come out.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Are these the carts?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

treefox2118 said:


> Are these the carts?


 Yup. I checked a couple of days ago there so they must have just got them in. Their home page still needs updating, shows the "252 coming soon". But the actual cartridge page shows them available.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm on it like pretreat on dark cotton. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

treefox2118 said:


> I'm on it like pretreat on dark cotton. Thanks for sharing.


 Brian, I didn't spot this till this morning. looks like the first generation chips for these printers .... well ... suck.

"These are the newest cartridges for the new Workforce series Printers. The capacity of each cartridge is approximately 15ml of ink. The only chip available at this time is a lower capacity chip that needs to be reset about every 5ml of ink, which means you will need to reset it approximately 3 times prior to refilling. In the future we will have the larger capacity chips, but at this time it is not available. To reset the cartridge lift the cartridge approximately 1/8 inch and then push it back down into place. This procedure eliminates getting air into the system and minimizes head cleaning requirements. You also need to know that each time a cartridge needs to be reset, the print that the printer is currently printing will not finish the job on that page."

Makes doing tshirts a PITA if you can't complete the print when the reset is needed.

https://cobraink.com/cartridges/252 cart.htm


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> $99 at Staples. I snagged one. Would love to see those 252 carts come out.


Which printer was that price?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Strange but Staples is showing the more upscale model as being cheaper than the 7110 by 50 bucks ...

It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and the Technology you need | Make More Happen at Staples®

Epson has the 7110 and the WF7610 both at $149 and free shipping ...

Epson WorkForce WF-7110 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

paintersspouse said:


> Which printer was that price?


It's gone at that price. Might have been a one day deal, although Google still shows that price but they don't have it on the site anymore.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Cobra has profiles for "High Temp" and pigments for the WF 7110/7610/7620, just the 1st generation carts have to go 5mL then reset.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah that's disappointing -- I am going to keep my units in the box until a better cart comes out.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

treefox2118 said:


> Yeah that's disappointing -- I am going to keep my units in the box until a better cart comes out.


 Same here. I would anticipate the aftermarket will start having these soon.

I suspect there is a bad firmware design in the chips they sourced... who would even have 5mL capacity carts?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's exciting if you do dye sublimation on the head of a pin.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

treefox2118 said:


> It's exciting if you do dye sublimation on the head of a pin.


 I was looking at having one for pigments and JPSS paper then one for subbing.

It would be expensive to have to waste a sheet of JPSS just due to resetting.

I have other printers going so I can wait out for the aftermarket to catch up though.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just ordered a 7620 also. I may also wait until they update the carts before I use. My Wf7010 with ciss just took a dump. No longer will power on. Haven't used in years replaced the inklines worked fine for a few hours. Went to print and the printer no longer shuts back on. lol


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Strange but Staples is showing the more upscale model as being cheaper than the 7110 by 50 bucks ...
> 
> It's easy to find the Office Supplies, Copy Paper, Furniture, Ink, Toner, Cleaning Products, Electronics and the Technology you need | Make More Happen at Staples®
> 
> ...


I found it puzzling they were both the same price. At first I thought the 7110 might be heavier duty but they are both the same technology, duty cycle, inks, etc. So the one with fax, oversize scanner, and copier for the same $$ sounds like a better deal - at least at the intro price point. Also, these have an easy to empty waste tank instead of the sponge buried inside somewhere.
BTW, Amazon has both of them for $149 as well.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Stefano said:


> I found it puzzling they were both the same price. At first I thought the 7110 might be heavier duty but they are both the same technology, duty cycle, inks, etc. So the one with fax, oversize scanner, and copier for the same $$ sounds like a better deal - at least at the intro price point. Also, these have an easy to empty waste tank instead of the sponge buried inside somewhere.
> BTW, Amazon has both of them for $149 as well.


Yes, the other thing nice is that if you consider what it would cost for a standalone tabloid size scanner it's a great deal.

There is also a rear feed paper path now that was added, the 7010 didn't have that and some people had feed issues using specialty or heavier papers, so this should resolve that. But this would be more of a benefit to those just using pigment inks and regular inkjet transfer paper or card stock etc.

I haven't set mine up yet, still waiting for more aftermarket carts to come on board. Saw some on Ebay, but would prefer to deal with a supplier that isn't just on Ebay.

For those that can't wait ...

Non OEM Refillable 252 XL Ink Cartridges for Epson Workforce WF 7610 WF 7620 | eBay

These are the XL carts, should be around 18 mL of ink per cart. Don't know if the chips have the "5mL before indicating empty problem" or not.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Inkowl has the 252 XL carts now. 

Easy-to-refill Cartridge Pack for EPSON (252, 252XL, 254XL) *NORTH AMERICA, AUSTRALIA* - Epson - Refillable Cartridges - InkOwl


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What's the XL capacity?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

treefox2118 said:


> What's the XL capacity?


 Not certain, Cobra has listed 15 mL appx but they didn't list any "252 XL" just the 252.

Epsons OEMs carts the 252 XL is more than 3 times the fill of the 252 per their yield estimations.

Most Epson refillable "standard" carts are 9 -11 mL.

I'll update on the Ink Owl carts since I'm going ahead to order those.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> Yes, the other thing nice is that if you consider what it would cost for a standalone tabloid size scanner it's a great deal.
> 
> There is also a rear feed paper path now that was added, the 7010 didn't have that and some people had feed issues using specialty or heavier papers, so this should resolve that. But this would be more of a benefit to those just using pigment inks and regular inkjet transfer paper or card stock etc.
> 
> ...


I just bought a Epson 7110. Has anybody tried the 252XL Refillable Cartridges from ebay or any other place? I plan on buying the ink from cobra but I don't like the idea of resetting the cartridge after 5ml of usage.


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

The CIS system from them is not much more than the cartridges with the 5ml IC chips, I bought the setup w 4oz sub inks for $240 last night.


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone bought a cis from inkproducts because they are offering one less than half the price of cobra, I already have the ink just need the cis. 
Epson 7620
Thinking about getting the 7610 as well just for sub and sending back the wf 30 I just got in.


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

Leggs4Daze said:


> Has anyone bought a cis from inkproducts because they are offering one less than half the price of cobra, I already have the ink just need the cis.
> Epson 7620
> Thinking about getting the 7610 as well just for sub and sending back the wf 30 I just got in.


The empty CIS at Cobra is $129


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

sandbar said:


> The empty CIS at Cobra is $129


I know and but its 59 at inkproducts

I have a WF 30 with cis never open cause I decided to go wide format...guess I'll be going through the trouble of trying to send that back


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Would be interested between the cobra and ink also. I see the cobra is a lot more expensive, but what is the difference in quality.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Nmfiredawg said:


> Would be interested between the cobra and ink also. I see the cobra is a lot more expensive, but what is the difference in quality.


 I can't speak to the quality of their CIS as I only use refillable carts, they claim that the tubes used in the system are more expensive and won't allow the inks to dry up and plug the tubes as easy. It's mentioned on their front page.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm about to purchase a 7620 or 7610 from Officemax, not sure which one, maybe someone can give me a suggestion. Anyhow, did your refillable carts come in yet from InkOwls? Would like to know because I have an order due next wednesday and as of right now, I'm looking to use Epson inks to complete the order until a reputable solution come through for inks. I prefer Cobra inks, but I think I want to do the refillable cartridges this time, I did the CIS on the 7010, and well, that didn't pan out to well....


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I'm about to purchase a 7620 or 7610 from Officemax, not sure which one, maybe someone can give me a suggestion. Anyhow, did your refillable carts come in yet from InkOwls? Would like to know because I have an order due next wednesday and as of right now, I'm looking to use Epson inks to complete the order until a reputable solution come through for inks. I prefer Cobra inks, but I think I want to do the refillable cartridges this time, I did the CIS on the 7010, and well, that didn't pan out to well....


I'm still using Epson OEM inks in the printer, so I haven't used 3rd party stuff yet. I only mentioned Ink Owl had them, not that I have ordered anything.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh so you are using the epson inks, have you done any transfers with the epson inks yet? If so, how are their new pigment inks?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Oh so you are using the epson inks, have you done any transfers with the epson inks yet? If so, how are their new pigment inks?


 Yes, I'm doing pigment transfers only currently. These inks as far as quality on a tshirt are about the same as all the other Durabrites over the years, they will shift a tad bit yellow when heat pressed but after washing it doesn't show. Leaves a bit of yellow on the paper after peeling, but not an issue really.

One thing about this printer is that I can get a 11 x 17 full transfer out in under 30 seconds with no banding. 

For sublimating (once I convert) I would go to the next higher resolution on hard goods which would be only 60 seconds for a 11 x 17.


----------



## Leggs4Daze (Aug 28, 2014)

I am currently running a 7620 with epson ink until that run out, and a 7610 with a cis from ink products and sublimation ink. Everything installed easily and running great.. paid $229 for the 7620 and $129 for 7610 with a trade in printer at office depot. The cis was $59 from ink products.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool guys. I'm picking up my 7620 from the local OfficeMax tomorrow. I have orders to complete already.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just picked up my 7620 today at OfficeMax, funny thing was it was $229, but the 7610 was $250... Confused. Anyhow, will probably set it up this weekend, I have memorial shirts I have to do.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

mgparrish said:


> I'm still using Epson OEM inks in the printer, so I haven't used 3rd party stuff yet. I only mentioned Ink Owl had them, not that I have ordered anything.


Saw a review on amazon for some ink owl carts. Bad reviews said they leaked badly. Might wanna take a look and double check.


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry I haven't updated, I am now running 2 7610s, one with pigment carts, one with a CISS Sub setup from Cobra. The printers are great, the 7110 icc works fine with it, the only prob I have had is with the location of the "arm" that holds the ink tubes on the ciss, tricky to get it to a spot that does not cause an imaginary paper jam. I bought both mione from BestBuy at $179. I have now printed 100 Super B sub prints and had jams/print issues with about 5 or 6, the rest are great. The Epson OEM inks are very nice.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What type of items you making with the sublimation printer?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If he's using Epson oem inks then hes not sublimating. Those are pigment inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

freebird1963 said:


> Saw a review on amazon for some ink owl carts. Bad reviews said they leaked badly. Might wanna take a look and double check.


I used them before on my WF1100 no issues. Leaking happens often by not using the correct priming tools.


----------



## taiwo (Jul 15, 2014)

pLS HOUSE, HELP ME DECIDE BETWEEN EPSON WF-7110 AND WF-7010. ANY GREAT DIFFERENT? THANKS


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

taiwo said:


> pLS HOUSE, HELP ME DECIDE BETWEEN EPSON WF-7110 AND WF-7010. ANY GREAT DIFFERENT? THANKS


 The newer WF-7110 added a rear paper feed, new print head technology, and is faster. The WF7010 is no longer made. Otherwise both printers are very close in features, 4 colors, etc.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So its been a month since this thread died down. Can anyone give their opinion of the inkproducts quality? Specifically their refillable cartridges and their pigment ink and dye sublimation ink. I was wondering how it might compare to owl ink cartridge and ink quality and cobra ink. 

I plan on putting it into a 7610. One for sub and one for pigment. It seems owlink is the only seller doing the 252xl cartridges instead of the standard size. Hopefully I am wrong but it seems to be that case besides ewwbayyy


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have inkowl carts/ink for my wifes Brother for normal printing. So far so good. Tho the carts for this printer are pretty HUGE. Took 15 or so syringe pulls to fill the damn thing. Be nice if they sent bigger syringes.
One thing is not sure that the bottles are as big as they say compared to what they say the carts hold. Bottles seem emptier than they should be. 

I put cobra dyesub ink into refillable carts for a R2880. So far so good.
I also have cobra pigments in a WF1100 with refillable carts.

You don't have to buy the ink from were you get the carts. 

Only issue with big carts to me is that if you don't print much you could throw ink away that goes bad. Bad inks I got with a R2880 caused nothing but headaches.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So you does ink last if kept in the bottle vs fully filling large cartridge or does it usually end up drying as well.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bradyboyy88 said:


> So its been a month since this thread died down. Can anyone give their opinion of the inkproducts quality? Specifically their refillable cartridges and their pigment ink and dye sublimation ink. I was wondering how it might compare to owl ink cartridge and ink quality and cobra ink.
> 
> I plan on putting it into a 7610. One for sub and one for pigment. It seems owlink is the only seller doing the 252xl cartridges instead of the standard size. Hopefully I am wrong but it seems to be that case besides ewwbayyy


 Check back with Richard at Cobra. I emailed him a couple of weeks ago about the carts. He stated there were supposed to be new carts in last week that addresses the issue with the carts, he also updated the webpage but there was a dead link last I looked.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Have you noticed any problems with printer heads after using sublimation dye for a while. Do you do any periodic maintenance for your printers


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

bringing this thread back to life. I am thinking about buying a 7610 or 7620 depending on what one has the better deal going on when I buy. Are these print heads still working out nicely with sub ink?


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

kheebl said:


> bringing this thread back to life. I am thinking about buying a 7610 or 7620 depending on what one has the better deal going on when I buy. Are these print heads still working out nicely with sub ink?


I purchased 2 7610 a month back during a sale. I am using cobrainks and its printed perfectly. Not sure of the long term effects of using this dye on the printer though. Im sure there is some where and tear or corrosion from these dyes though.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> I purchased 2 7610 a month back during a sale. I am using cobrainks and its printed perfectly. Not sure of the long term effects of using this dye on the printer though. Im sure there is some where and tear or corrosion from these dyes though.



Thanks for the reply. Where did you get yours from? So far Amazon seems to be the cheapest place


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

kheebl said:


> Thanks for the reply. Where did you get yours from? So far Amazon seems to be the cheapest place


Office depot. Your best bet is to wait for a staples coupon and use at office depot. That way they seem a little less strict on the coupon as long as it says no excusions. Got mine for 135 a piece which was the best I could find. The coupon was an epson 50 off printer regularly priced 200 (which reg price is always higher than current/sale by like 20 bucks).

The printer is really big but the wide format is really really nice feature. I did however have problems using the wide format at first. Just make sure you pull out the plastic guard which catches the paper in the end (was told that causes paper to be rejected) and dont let illustrator or photosohp or whatever software's printing settings argue with taht of windows add printer property settings.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

kheebl said:


> Thanks for the reply. Where did you get yours from? So far Amazon seems to be the cheapest place


 In addition to checking the retailers Epson direct has the 7110, 7610, and 7620 on sale now with free shipping.


WorkForce PrecisionCore 7000 Series Wide Format Printers for Small Business - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

mgparrish said:


> In addition to checking the retailers Epson direct has the 7110, 7610, and 7620 on sale now with free shipping.
> 
> 
> WorkForce PrecisionCore 7000 Series Wide Format Printers for Small Business - Epson America, Inc.


Not a bad deal for the 7110. Honestly tho if you just ebay a staples coupon . I just did and there are a ton. 25 off 75 staples coupon for cheap and staples has 7110 for 150. So it comes to about 130ish after you consider the price of coupon. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

I just bought a 7110


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

office fire burned up my new out of the box 1100. got a 7610 just waiting for refillable carts to show up. I'll let ya know how it performs. make sure you back up all your files to an off site, got lucky that my extrenal hard drive survived the fire. have a nice day uncletee


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

uncletee said:


> office fire burned up my new out of the box 1100. got a 7610 just waiting for refillable carts to show up. I'll let ya know how it performs. make sure you back up all your files to an off site, got lucky that my extrenal hard drive survived the fire. have a nice day uncletee


Damn, good luck getting it all back together.

I use Dropbox, now if a compute dies its like... meh....shopping for new computer is fun!

Just don't keep anything you need to be secure in DB.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Not a bad deal for the 7110. Honestly tho if you just ebay a staples coupon . I just did and there are a ton. 25 off 75 staples coupon for cheap and staples has 7110 for 150. So it comes to about 130ish after you consider the price of coupon. Not a bad deal at all.


 It always amazes me how cheap this stuff is if you consider what it does. Epson makes all their money on the inks.


----------



## rresquire (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep, the 7110 is an absolute beast for the price. Running ours with cobra ink and a CIS. It's a ton of performance for a very small cost.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

Decided to revive this thread again to find out what the latest WP- 7110 refillable carts (252, 252 XL and 252XXL) available from Cobra Ink or elsewhere are like.

Are there improvements? Do they still need to be reset after using only 5ml? Any idea of their exact capacity?

Would appreciate your expert feedback if possible


----------

